# Ashton Kutcher



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/peopl ... 65085.html

I watched the Oscars last night and they didn't reward performance it was all political. Now I look at Drudge this evening and run across this. First I have to see Duggy in his underwear on the Oscars stage, now I have to listen to this guy tell us to kiss a dude. I guess it's hunting shows and reruns of Duck Commander. I was looking at a different tv service to get more stations, but I don't need more stations that I can't watch.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

the Oscars...? Is that a Sesame Street reality show about the Grouch family...?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> the Oscars...? Is that a Sesame Street reality show about the Grouch family...?


It's where Holly-weird people get together and give awards based on political reason rather than skill. You get points for loving Obama, believing global warming, supporting abortion, tolerating terrorists, and all points double if your gay.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I quit watching the Oscars years ago, it's gotten to be such a Liberal waste of time....


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

I had to miss the Oscars again this year. I was involved in an important project...watching paint dry.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

riverrat47 said:


> I had to miss the Oscars again this year. I was involved in an important project...watching paint dry.


Your a wise man.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You forgot the double points for being anti gun but staring in gun filled movies.........................


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman, I'd still recommend switching to Daktel, they have several channels that CSi doesn't that are pretty good, AmericanHeros channel comes to mind, Used to be the Military Channel, and a couple of additional History channels. And I think their digital signal is better. Probably just my opinion, these eyes are getting a little old.  I don't watch a lot of TV, but after having Daktel there is no way I could go back to CSi.

And no, I didn't watch the Oscars. They are no longer about what is good, but rather what is politically correct.

huntin1


----------



## natureddd44 (Apr 30, 2015)

omg did u read like rumor had a crush on ashton then when he moved in she took the posters down cause her mom was dating him awkwarrrrd lol :iroll: :crybaby: :withstupid:


----------

